# Mia our Cocker Spaniel puppy :-)



## Chezza79 (Aug 4, 2008)

This is Mia our Cocker Spaniel. She is now 5 months and an absolute pleasure to have as a pet. She is very well behaved, toilet trained and loves lots of cuddles and playing with her toys


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

awwww shes lovely. me mate has one, she is 6 and they have just had her spayed


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*She is a real beauty.they look such homely dogs.*


----------



## Tilly (Oct 23, 2008)

Mia is so cute! She looks quite calm and relaxed.
I love cocker spaniels. I have a friend who has 3! Quite jealous.. she could atleast share.


----------



## Jacqui_UK (Oct 7, 2008)

Awwwww I want a cocker spaniel or a cockapoo let me know how it goes on


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what a beatiful little girl, gorgeous,


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh she is beeyootiful! I love the Goldens! She's bright too if she's house trained already, took me a-g-e-s to get my boy trained  Hope you keep us updated with pics


----------



## Chezza79 (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes she was house trained within the first few weeks of us getting her with a few accidents here and there but overall she is very good. We are just going through the losing the puppy teeth phase and she lost the first K9 yesterday. Luckily she hasn't chewed any of the furniture along the way


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

What a cutey


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

so sweet !!


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

awwww love the ears pic 

Mind you after my 2 field spaniels have been through the fields I cannot say I adore the ears lol .. god they can get smellllllly :tongue:
Beautiful lil doggie


----------

